# Combobox (Textfeld sperren) ?



## gold (19. August 2004)

Hey....

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Textfeld einer Combobox sperren kann damit der Benutzer nur über das Dropdown Feld die Werte auswählen kann.

Habe schon rausbekommen das es nicht über die Eigenschaften geht sondern das die Methode geändert werden muss..... nur wie?

Wäre sehr froh wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann.


bye


----------



## DrSoong (19. August 2004)

Genügt die Einstellung _Style = 2 - Dropdown-Liste_ nicht für dich?


Der Doc!


----------



## Sven Petruschke (19. August 2004)

Du kannst ja in das KeyPressed-Ereignis folgende Zeile schreiben: 
	
	
	



```
KeyAscii = 0
```

snuu


----------

